# Well I'll probably be out of a job soon!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've known about it for a few weeks now, but my bosses have finally had to give in and put the wildlife sanctuary on the market :sad:

They're in too much debt to ever get out of it without selling up, so it's finally gone on the market today!

This is part of the news report on TV tonight

BBC NEWS | England | Tyne | Cash woes force sanctuary closure


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Eileen, thats terrible, for both you & the needy animals! Lets hope some animal-loving rich person or organisation steps in. <hugs>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That is so sad. What will happen to the animals? 
Sadly people dropping off animals seem to think its their god given right and not many offer a donation. We give them a form to fill in that says at the bottom "do you want to make a donation?" Last week a man said to us "No this hedgehog is wildlife I dont need to":bash: I can imagine this on a much larger scale it must be really hard to get the funds to keep a place like that running


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've known about it for a few weeks now, but my bosses have finally had to give in and put the wildlife sanctuary on the market :sad:
> 
> They're in too much debt to ever get out of it without selling up, so it's finally gone on the market today!
> 
> ...



o no 
what will happen to all the animals?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well the donkeys belong to The Donkey Sanctuary so they'll go back to them or directly to another fosterer, but the rest will have to be rehomed.

Allen and Kim are hoping that there'll be enough money left over for them to be able to buy a house with some land and take most of the older animals with them, but what can be rehomed will be rehomed.

Bless, did you see Sam, one of our foxes, at the very beginning of the clip. He's the one whose jaw was smashed by a car - you can see his head is shorter than it should be and on the TV here you could see all his teeth sticking out!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Eileen, would it be worth putting up a list of the animals that will need rehoming on here, to see if any members can offer to take any in? x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sadly people dropping off animals seem to think its their god given right and not many offer a donation. We give them a form to fill in that says at the bottom "do you want to make a donation?" Last week a man said to us "No this hedgehog is wildlife I dont need to":bash: I can imagine this on a much larger scale it must be really hard to get the funds to keep a place like that running


Forgot to say that is so true!! The number of people who bring in a goat and promise to bring a bag of food every month to feed it, or another animal and promise to send money every week and then never set foot in the door is legendary!! One person who never wavered is the old dear who gave us her 3 tortoises. She sent £10 per month in a letter every month and when she died 2 years ago she left us £1000 in her Will and a couple of others have set up direct debits. But people like those are few and far between, because most people are giving us the animals because they're fed up with them, not because they love them, but just can't look after them any more. We've had people bring in a scratty little pigeon and leave £70 as a donation and we've had thousands bring in every conceivable animal and walk away leaving nothing!! *shrug*



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, would it be worth putting up a list of the animals that will need rehoming on here, to see if any members can offer to take any in? x


I probably will do Colin once they know the propery is sold. At the minute their attitude is that they will not rehome anything until they know the property is going to sell, because it might not!! 

So, it's carry on as usual because no-one knows how long it will take to sell, it could still be there next year, so we have to keep fundraising and trying to bring money in. I'm off in an hour as we have 60 schoolchildren on a visit.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh no.

I've just seen this on the BBC website. I knew they were struggling, but how sad for everyone - people and animals.

The owners must be devastated, but I can imagine how that many years of battling to keep afloat must take it's toll.

If only a fraction of the misguided people who donate to the RSPCA gave to the little people instead it might make a difference.

I really hope someone comes forward, but I imagine finding a buyer could take a long time.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how much is it going for? can the forumites not club together n buy it as the rfuk sanctuary?... a lovely idea int it, though i know im probably dreamin 

So sad <<hugs eileen>>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Eileen  im so sorry to see this


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

This is really sad and I hope a animal lover steps in to buy it. If their is anything with can help with (rehoming etc) then let us know.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope an animal friendly millionaire decides to step up soon.
But if I have a big win on the lottery..........!! (If only!!)

It would be nice to think that things may improve and the decision to sell up could be reversed.

Keeping my fingers crossed and sending good vibes out to you and all the animals.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*animal sanctuary*

What a terrible shame for the animals and for you.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

so sorry 2 hear it may close is there nothing anyone can do? what if all the members on here gave a couple of pounds would something like that not help??


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, Eileen. I've been out all day and just seen this. I am so sorry. How horrible, for everyone!
If there is anything we can do to help, donating some money, or fundraising, or helping with rehoming do let us all know.
Seems it's gone past the stage of clubbing some money together though 
All those poor animals.
Best wishes to you, and the owners of the sanctuary. 
Anything we can do to help - let us know.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Eileen, what sad news for you and the animals :gasp: I will keep fingers and toes crossed for you all xx

Jo


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

What rotten news, I hope something turns up for you and the animals.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how awful!

come on peeps, if everyone on here gave a pound, think how much it`d help towards a few running costs 

can you set up a paypal address for donations?


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Feel bad for you and all the animals.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> how awful!
> 
> come on peeps, if everyone on here gave a pound, think how much it`d help towards a few running costs
> 
> can you set up a paypal address for donations?


if theyre sellin up i doubt a couple of quid each is gunna prevent tham sellin up unfortunately, its a good idea though and if we can work out how its going to actually help im willin to donate. As i said, i think is forumites should buy it out :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vonnie said:


> I've just seen this on the BBC website. I knew they were struggling, but how sad for everyone - people and animals.
> 
> The owners must be devastated, but I can imagine how that many years of battling to keep afloat must take it's toll.
> 
> ...


You are so right in that last paragraph - I know if I had money to give away it would be going to "the little people" the ones that struggle and make sacrifices - never the big 'uns.

Sadly it has been a battle for the owners - the sanctuary itself is not in debt, but the owners are up their eyeballs, because they've raised the necessary money to keep the animals going.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how much is it going for? can the forumites not club together n buy it as the rfuk sanctuary?... a lovely idea int it, though i know im probably dreamin
> 
> So sad <<hugs eileen>>


What a lovely idea Cat - bless!



Pipkin28 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope an animal friendly millionaire decides to step up soon..


Now wouldn't that be a dream come true. However...........funny you should mention it but my boss was telling me today that 2 large donations have come in, a very big one from a millionaire who rang and asked how much would be needed to stop us closing :gasp: and the other from a city dog rescue, who is financially very sound at the minute and is sending us a cheque - how kind is that? At least it now means that my bosses have the money to care for all the animals over the winter when we are closed to the public without getting into any more debt, because no doubt the property will not sell quickly. They are adamant that no animals will be leaving until the property is sold and contracts are exchanged.

Loads of people have rung up for the donkeys - seriously loads of people have asked if they can have the donkeys and at least 4 farm (or soon to be farm) attractions have offered to take some animals, but there's no way my bosses would let any of our animals go to a farm attraction - God knows some of ours came from there cos they were going to be slaughtered!!!

They have been upset by some of the headlines (good old media!!!) I noticed when I googled last night one headline read "CULL" :gasp: I'm like - what?? There is no way on earth that my bosses would cull any animal unless its health meant euthanasia was the only solution, so no animals will be culled - bloody press!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if theyre sellin up i doubt a couple of quid each is gunna prevent tham sellin up unfortunately, its a good idea though and if we can work out how its going to actually help im willin to donate. As i said, i think is forumites should buy it out :lol2:


:gasp: You would really like to have a personal connection with RFUK formumites:lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Eileen, would it be possible to set up a Paypal for the sanctuary? Maybe we could all donate a little - even if it just makes the last wee while a bit easier...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've suggested this to my boss a while ago - actually Shell said it was a good idea, but nothing was done.

I'm going to ring her tonight though and suggest it, because I think it's a good idea!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If you could guarantee that that an official web site was going to give 100% of my donation to the cause i would quite happily send over £1 if every member of this forum did the same that would pay the bills for a month i recon.
I would donate more but i only have £190 in my bank to last the next two months!!

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Took some photos of our latest orphan - this is the baby otter which came in late Monday evening. Apparently he/she was spotted by a drainage ditch in the morning and when the person who spotted him/her went back that evening, he/she was still there - no sign of the mother, but a digger nearby which maybe means ditch work was being done???

He/she was quite dehydrated when he/she came in and has been very subdued, but is beginning now to pick up a bit. Isn't she gorgeous??? :flrt:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww, Eileen. I love otters! Did anyone ever see that thing with Phillipa Forrester? 
I think it's worth setting up some sort of fund.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I did - it was excellent. Very sad when the female they brought in died though :sad: 

But excellent that they released her! We were just talking about that today at work, because Kim hadn't seen it! Not much time to watch telly there! :lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

how about a big rfuk visit day? everyone could go from the forum and all give a donation to come have a nosey? i know it wouldnt raise much, but every pound would help pay for a bit more haminal grub? we could all bring a donation of food/bedding etc too?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Eileen, id be happy to re-home some poultry etc, when the time sadly comes, they could come live out there days here.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just spoken to my boss and she is going to set up a PayPal account tomorrow, so when it's up and running I'll put a link onto our website.

She says the phone hasn't stopped ringing all night with people offering to take animals and people offering donations. It's quite heartwarming to hear, even if it is a little too late.

However, as I said we close to the public at the end of October and thereafter our only income is through animal adoptions and donations, so we've been sitting today working out where we can go to fundraise at weekends to get money in.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Eileen this is such devestating news, I simply don't know what to say.

You do such wonderful work, whatever will become of future Miss stoaties without you guys there?

I don't have much (well none actually) but will donate what I can if it keeps the doors open to animals in need for a wee bit longer.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen dont forget to get them to contact Animal Friends Insurance Supports Charities | Other AFI Content
They are really genorous and work really fast


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

can we have a list of animals we can sponsor and paypal addy as soon as!!!! 

its such a shame.


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi We've been following your news since seeing your post. Glad they are getting more support, I know what you're saying about it being a little late, but it often takes something serious like this for people to realise how these Sanctuary's actually run and rely on donations and support from 'others'. 

I think the link is a good idea - at the end of the day the animals still need care and kept no matter whats happens with the Sanctuary. It would be so awesome to see it turned around, you never know whith more public support now - so the media does have some possitive effect on people sometimes!

Stay possitive!!!!! Miracles can happen!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Eileen this is such devestating news, I simply don't know what to say.





Mirf said:


> You do such wonderful work, whatever will become of future Miss stoaties without you guys there?
> 
> I don't have much (well none actually) but will donate what I can if it keeps the doors open to animals in need for a wee bit longer.


Aw thanks hun. Did you see my post that Little Miss Stoaty had taken matters into her own hands, just as we found a release site for her, and escaped! :gasp:

And this little otter we've got now is magic, bless her - I thought it was a pity my bosses weren't away this time - I would have spirited her away quick. 



Shell195 said:


> Eileen dont forget to get them to contact





Shell195 said:


> Animal Friends Insurance Supports Charities | Other AFI Content
> They are really genorous and work really fast


Done it Shell! :2thumb:




enola69 said:


> can we have a list of animals we can sponsor and paypal addy as soon as!!!!


How very kind of you! 
Our website is www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk and on there you can see the stories of some of the animals we have in care and which can be adopted.

I'll put a PayPal link up as soon as my boss confirms it's been set up.




MangieB said:


> Hi We've been following your news since seeing your post. Glad they are getting more support, I know what you're saying about it being a little late, but it often takes something serious like this for people to realise how these Sanctuary's actually run and rely on donations and support from 'others'.





MangieB said:


> I think the link is a good idea - at the end of the day the animals still need care and kept no matter whats happens with the Sanctuary. It would be so awesome to see it turned around, you never know whith more public support now - so the media does have some possitive effect on people sometimes!
> 
> Stay possitive!!!!! Miracles can happen!!!


You are so right about people not realising you're in trouble. We were in the same situation last autumn - on the edge of the overdraft with the bank and 6 months without public income other than adoptions and donations. The situation then was so bad that we had to refuse to take in wildlife - what was the point when we couldn't guarantee to feed our existing animals (about 150!!).

Then one day my bosses had a nasty message left on the phone saying "how dare you refuse to take wildlife" and then someone posted on our local paper's forum accusing them of "playing God" etc cos they didn't take his injured dove, which wasn't injured at all and just needed time and was a pigeon anyway!!! So they had to go public through the newspaper to explain why and lots of people donated enough money through the newspaper appeal and that fed our animals over the winter, but of course didn't pay off any of the overdraft, so that has just got worse. Believe me they've thought long and hard before they've made this decision, but cannot see a way of getting out of their debt and, even if someone paid it all off, they'd very probably end up in the same situation in 5 or 10 years time.

I'm not sure if my bosses believe in miracles any more, but it would be wonderful!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Aw thanks hun. Did you see my post that Little Miss Stoaty had taken matters into her own hands, just as we found a release site for her, and escaped! :gasp:


 Our little girl has gone????  


This might be a really long shot...but have you tried contacting Sir Paul McCartney's people? As you know he is heavily into animal welfare and backs a lot of small animal rescues. The one I was involved in in the North East of Scotland contacted him, they were about to close. He donated a modest sum of money and happily supported the rescue, attending a plaque uncovering and the odd open day. It got the press interested and got them enough moeny that they are still going now, some 9 years later. Maybe worth a shot,as you have news coverage already?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wondered if you knew that she'd gone, cos I haven't seen you frequent the cat chat thread where most of her fans hang out :lol2: Yes, she escaped, well she couldn't have escaped, she had to have been let out and no-one has owned up to doing it! It could of course have been a visitor's child - it has been known!! In fact last week one child opened the door and walked into the purpose built rabbit warrent - they spent over an hour trying to catch the rabbit!!! :roll:

My boss spoke to Carla Laine last week because she's just sold her house and was looking for a new property, but we're too far away for her to take it on. She mentioned Paul McCartney, cos he's a personal friend, but I think it was just in passing - a comment like "if you ask they donate money, but they don't think to offer!" :roll: which is what we've just said before.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well reading this i come up with a brainwave....

local RFUK members....

so scottish members
irish members
bermingahm members
mancunian members
ect ect

so from each city all do a meet the animals day raise money like in colins sshop and then each place sends it off to the ssanctuaryy....

so anything

ferrets
hedgehogss
rats
chinchillas?
skunks
raccons
maybe kinkajous?
ect ect

could be there and then hopefully we can rais some extra moneyy for whatever iis needed so say the two larger donationss on the way look after the animals all the rest goes on bills or whatever?? x

sstupid or unliky plan but oh well? x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bless you Connor! Good idea but not very achievable I think.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Eileen if you guys make up a flyer or a poster (just A4 in word that can be printed out), then perhaps shops and organisations would be willing to put it up? Just a bit about the closure and information about donating? I'd be happy to print loads out and give them to customers, and put one on our noticeboard. I doubt any of our customers are millionairres but some of them have supported our charities we've publicised before so you never know, every little might help. I know I'm miles away so local shops & organisations might have more luck.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Christie - I'll mention that to my boss.

The sad thing is that they'll certainly not be the only ones doing this sort of thing who are in this sort of trouble.

For the 12 years before they opened to the public they were managing quite well and had no debt. They were funded by 2 charity shops, which they've since had to give up because the rents became too high, donations and adoptions and held one open day a year on which they made a large sum of money. However, animals kept coming in and they reached the point of having to start refusing, which they didn't want to do. So instead they explored the possibility of opening to the public and thereby getting more public money. The place was opened with the aid of grants (you just cannot get grants for animal welfare, but you can for education) in October 2004 for 3 months and then properly in Easter 2005 which was when I went and volunteered.

The sad fact of life though is that with the public comes huge expenditure, public liability insurance being one of them :gasp: And maybe a lot of our regular adopters thought that as we were now open to the public we were 'coining it in' and didn't need their help, so the adoptions tailed off. 

As I said earlier we've had a lot of phone calls and offers of financial help, but my bosses are so mired in debt (the sanctuary isn't in debt, because my bosses have indebted themselves to prevent that) that selling the propery is the only way they will ever get rid of that.

But at least the offers of financial help will stop them getting further into debt over the winter while they try to sell the propery, because it is unlikely to sell instantly.

What we need is a millionaire with money to spare and an interest in wildlife and animals to buy it and then ask my bosses to run it - that would be the miracle!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> I wondered if you knew that she'd gone, cos I haven't seen you frequent the cat chat thread where most of her fans hang out :lol2: Yes, she escaped, well she couldn't have escaped, she had to have been let out and no-one has owned up to doing it! It could of course have been a visitor's child - it has been known!! In fact last week one child opened the door and walked into the purpose built rabbit warrent - they spent over an hour trying to catch the rabbit!!! :roll:
> 
> My boss spoke to Carla Laine last week because she's just sold her house and was looking for a new property, but we're too far away for her to take it on. She mentioned Paul McCartney, cos he's a personal friend, but I think it was just in passing - a comment like "if you ask they donate money, but they don't think to offer!" :roll: which is what we've just said before.


I've not really been about lately as the old health has been playing up, so reading your post last night was a bit of a shock. I do hope little Miss is coping okay in the big, bad world. 

I really would give old P.M's people a call. He donates millions every year to small animal charities. Its worth a shot.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You would really like to have a personal connection with RFUK formumites:lol2:


anything for the animals shell, even that! :lol2:


----------



## sashcan (Sep 17, 2009)

im sorry to hear that the sanctuary will be closing 
i live in cramlington which is not very far away and i have never had the chance to go and see the sanctuary as i didnt even know it was there it would have been wonderful to take my grandchildren if i had know about the sanctuary


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Such a shame the charity shops had to close. One was opposite my shop on Narrowgate (although before my time) and people still come in asking where it's gone.

It's never had a long-term tenant in there since either. What a waste.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sashcan said:


> im sorry to hear that the sanctuary will be closing
> i live in cramlington which is not very far away and i have never had the chance to go and see the sanctuary as i didnt even know it was there it would have been wonderful to take my grandchildren if i had know about the sanctuary


Well it isn't closed yet! It's open Friday, Saturday, Sunday & Monday every week from Easter until November and every day during school holidays, so we will be staying open as normal and will be open every day during the October half-term week



vonnie said:


> Such a shame the charity shops had to close. One was opposite my shop on Narrowgate (although before my time) and people still come in asking where it's gone.


And do you know why they gave it up?? Because the landlord put it up for sale and the Duke of Northumberland Estates bought it and doubled the rent!! Hmmm......... Duke of Northumberland, one of the wealthiest men in England - no wonder!!! :bash:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Shame it's nothing you can pitch to the Dragons Den lot!!!

Come on Sir Paul.... think of all those royalties about to roll in for The Beatles back catalogue re-issue!!!!! That would help a few little furries!!

Perhaps you need to get a few insects at the sanctuary, maybe that'll get him involved!!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Perhaps you need to get a few insects at the sanctuary, maybe that'll get him involved!!:2thumb:


:lol2: (took me a minute to work that out! :blush:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: (took me a minute to work that out! :blush:


 
Doh!:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, if the RFUKers want to club together to buy this beautiful place, this is what we're looking at having to raise.....

3 bedroom detached house for sale in Crowden Hill Farm, Ulgham, Morpeth, Northumberland, NE61

I can understand their reluctance to leave this place and not just because of the animals.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, if the RFUKers want to club together to buy this beautiful place, this is what we're looking at having to raise.....
> 
> 3 bedroom detached house for sale in Crowden Hill Farm, Ulgham, Morpeth, Northumberland, NE61
> 
> I can understand their reluctance to leave this place and not just because of the animals.



oh my its BEAUTIFUL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It really is, isn't it?? A horse owner would love it as it's already paddocked off, there are 13 stables and a huge car park that could be 'uplifted' and laid out as a training/jumping/dressage ring. I wish!!!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's the type of property most people dream of. It's stunning!!


----------



## sashcan (Sep 17, 2009)

wow it is a beautiful place i would love to have somewhere like that for our rescue


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And there's more - as they say! The barn where we keep some of our old goats, rabbits etc isn't there, the garden is more that twice the size you see there, then there's another garden area at the back of the house and the original wildllife area behind that! 

Weird to think someone who owns a property worth that much can be so much in debt due solely to a love of animals!


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow What an awesome location, dream place - how heart breaking for them! 

Also checked out the website, what an amazing work! I so hope we get a holiday down to my Aunts, so we can pop in for a day, the kids would love it.

I know they're not going down that road yet, and rightly so you never know...but sure the animals will be in no short supply of many willing homes. as you can tell there is loads of people backing you - esepcially now!

Hang in there, and just take one day at a time!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wherever they end up, they'll be taking as many animals as they can with them, but there are offers coming in already for the animals - most of which they won't even consider, such as farm attractions, but I'm sure we will find good homes for them all.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Eileen I'm so sorry. :gasp:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> Weird to think someone who owns a property worth that much can be so much in debt due solely to a love of animals!


 
I think we can all understand, though. Having animals isn't always cheap, especially when they're sick or injured. 

These people deserve an MBE each, rather than some poncy footballer, give some recognition to people who do something worthwhile and selfless for a change!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments about our sanctuary.

My bosses are determined that no animals will be moved on until they have a firm sale, just in case they can't sell or someone comes up with a good solution to the financial problem.

Consquently we are still making plans to go out at weekends to fundraise to keep the money coming in to feed the animals over the winter when we close to the public.

A lot of people on here have said they would be happy to pay a donation and even something like a simple £1 donation would help as it all adds up in the end.

We have opened a PayPal account to make donations easier so if anyone does want to make a donation to help us out, the donations button is on the first page of our website The Sanctuary Wildlife Care Centre


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I've made a donation - I hope somehow the place can keep going : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw - thank you!!


----------

